# pregunta sobre subwoofer



## pani_alex (Jun 3, 2011)

hola gente, tengo un subwoofer satellite, ya es es es basura pero solo para conocimiento, quisiera saber porque no golpega ni un poquito, el parlante parece que se va desconar como salta pero no suena ningun bum bum

es parecido a este http://www.cdmidia.com/imgprodutos/2236_1_CaixaPC-1.jpg le puedo sacar una foto pero ahora que estoy en la oficina se me ocurre consultar, es un 2.1, parlantes de 10w, subwoofer de 15w, pero los dos integrados del L y R se quemaron y solo quedo vivo el de sub, lo mas chistoso de todo es q el L y R son de 10w pero los integrados de 15w y quemo uno de los parlantes luego el parlante que quedo vivo mato un amplificador, cambiaron de canal y quemo el otro, no era mio, yo ya lo recibi asi 

siguiendo con el sub, no golpea, entonces un amigo me dijo q ponga en la esquina cosa q ya sabia pero no queria hacer, golpea un poquito mas pero ni siquiera me parece un minimo aceptable, recien me di cuenta q no golpeaba nada cuando compare con un genius de 20w con cono mas chiquo pero como golpeaba y nisiquiera estaba en una esquina ni serca de la pared.

primero me gustaria saber porque no golpea, si no es mucho pedir, y saber el principio basico para que lo haga, nada muy complicado porque no creo q lo entienda, me dijeron q los sub tipo bazooka son los que tienen el max rendimiento y busque fotos en google, hay con el sub en una punta y la salida en la otra y hay con una tipo medicilindro pegado q hace tener los dos hacia el mismo lado, decia que si se coloca en la esquina cabum power... bue y tambien vi unos sub con una salida tipo laberinto :S


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jun 6, 2011)

Para mi, que todo va por la marca del subwoofer que tienes. Un altavoz malo, no se le puede hacer mucho sin tener que complicarse. 

Seguro es de muuuy bajo rendimiento, y la caja acústica no esté calculada como debería.


----------



## pani_alex (Jun 6, 2011)

mmm bueno le dejo como esta, total es solo de 15w nada como para perder la cabeza, pero estaria interesante ensayarme por el e ir aprendiendo unas cositas


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jun 6, 2011)

Si es para aprender, el mejor comienzo es por este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/

Ahí aprenderás a medir los parámetros T/S, esenciales para audio. Y fabricar una caja correcta, bajo dichos parámetros (T/S).


----------

